# Is my golden too aggressive? Should I worry about kids safety?



## mommyof3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello,

I am relatively new to the forum, so I apologize if there is a similar thread I did not see one.

Anyhow, I have a five year old golden named Ella. She was a breeder dog. From what I understand her first 5 years of life were kennel, crate, puppies, exercise room. I have had her for about 9 days.

Additionally, all of my neighbors have dogs. Two goldens, a boxer, and a poodle mix. 

Well, my dog has snapped at all of them. Ella really likes the one golder (which is her niece), but she did snap on her once for playing roughly. But, she snapped on all the other dogs (and my cat) for no real good reason, and with no warning. 

I just took her on an evening walk and she snapped, growled and nipped at the other golden (my other neighbors golden) twice. The first time Ella's mouth was literally covering the other dogs face. She didn't bite hard. There was no blood, or marks, but I am really getting nervous.

Around people she seems extremely layed back and mellow, but she seems aggressive around other animals. Is this normal? Is she still just trying to adjust to all this change in her life in the past week? Should I worry about her with my kids although she seems fine around them? Is there a way to end this aggression? When I get her spayed could some of this dominance end? Is this the whole alpha dog thing I keep hearing about?

I'm sorry about all the questions, but this is my first dog ever, and I am really lost and worry about this whole thing. Please help. Thank you!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing Ella. I adopted a former breeder dog just about a year ago.

Has Ella had a complete physical, including a full thyroid panel? I'd start by ruling out any physical or health issues. And it may be that she just needs more time to get used to her new home, family, etc. I would suggest cutting way back on her exposure to new dogs for a while. Let her set the pace and proceed at her own speed.

I'm sure others will offer you some better suggestions. I hope you can work things out with Ella. In the meantime, I would be very careful and supervise all interactions with her and your kids.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for adopting her!

I think she has had a huge change in her life and then met a large number of new dogs. She probably was never socialized with dogs before. I would recommend you find a very good trainer who uses positive methods and work with them to help Ella learn other dogs are ok. Please be patient, but also keep your eye on her interaction with small children and dogs until you know her better and you have a chance to work with a trainer.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It has been my experience that older females have lower tolerance levels. As long as it is just warning growls and snaps I don't think you have an aggressive golden just one that is laying down the law. My sister had a golden known as the "Bitch of Belfast" since she would put puppy antics in their place but do no harm.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, the good news is that dog-dog aggression does not equal dog-human aggression. She could have both, and since she is a new dog just be careful until you get to know her better as far as the humans go.

Ruling out medical stuff is really good, and also giving her time to acclimate to her new environment. Good for you for adopting!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Is she now spayed? I would recommend having a thryoid panel run, definately, and remember that LOW NORMAL is VERY low for a Golden and should be supplemented...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely rule out the physical before moving to the behavior. A thyroid panel is often a smart move when a dog seems quick to make a physical confrontation. Also, things like abscesses, broken toenails, broken teeth, pulled muscles, minor viral infections, and a host of other non-catastrophic health problems can all cause strange, fearful behavior too.

Behaviorally speaking, if you rescued her from a puppy mill type situation (which appears to be what you're describing), she probably won't have been socialized at all. Other dogs are sending her social cues that she doesn't really understand, and she doesn't know how to send her own so they can respect her space and her anxiety.

So, a friendly dog might get in her face, and since she isn't sending clear signals that say "you're too close," he might not know to back off. Then she resorts to a nip to get the message across, to preserve her space and to address what she sees as a threat.

If she spoke good "dog," she might stand tall, look straight ahead, raise her hackles a little bit, and stare. That says, "I don't like this. Quit it! Leave my personal space!" Or, she might roll on her back and wag her tail, which means something more like "I'm a little intimidated, but it's really important to me that we all get along! Want to play?"

What is she doing instead? Is she hanging her head a little, not moving much, and then nipping? Or is she nipping preemptively right when they get to her? The details of her body language and behavior can be really helpful in figuring out what she's feeling and what she's trying to say. Biting the younger dog's face could mean, "I'm the Mom. Stop it." It doesn't sound like "dominance" to me or even really "aggression" in the sense of a violent personality. It sounds like defense from a dog who's nervous and doesn't know how to act. Spaying won't change things either way, though I encourage you to get that done soon.

If she's not drawing blood, holding on hard when she bites, snarling, or full-on dogfighting, things are pretty hopeful. Try exposing her to other dogs one at a time, in situations where she has a real option to back away if she's nervous, so she doesn't feel cornered. Let her see the other dog and walk around in the same space for a fairly long time before you allow a greeting. Start with mellow dogs who aren't that interested in playing first, so she's not confronted by a young, enthusiastic pup bouncing around in her personal space. A dog who isn't all that interested in her might allow her to start and control the interaction a little.

Fear is the most common reason for aggressive behavior, so show her that she's safe and the other dogs don't present any kind of threat to her. If she bites or tries to bite the other dog, that's a signal that you've moved too fast and her fear has been triggered. You want to avoid that if it's at all possible. Dogs learn to repeat patterns, so if she learns that biting sends the message she wants, she'll keep doing it. If, however, she learns that the presence of other dogs means a safe, fun time to learn to speak canine with mellow games and treats, she'll anticipate that instead.

As far as the kids, if she hasn't shown any nervousness or willingness to bite around them, then you're probably OK. I still wouldn't let a young kid be alone with her for a long while until you've seen all the kinds of behavior she might express in different situations.

Good luck and keep us posted on her progress. There are a host of people on the board who foster, so they'll have even better advice. And you're a champ for adopting her.


----------



## mommyof3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi. Thank you for your responses.

She did have a full blood panel done, and the blood work was fine. She does have skin infections (bacterial and fungal), and she has severe ear infections, but with all of the medications that she has been on for a week, she seems to look better. 

Well, she gnarled at my husband and then walked away from him a minute ago (first bit of human aggression I have seen)... I don't know... She has been extremely moody today.

Could it have to do with not being spayed? and about to go in heat? Or, maybe she is becoming territorial?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ear infections can make dogs feel frightened, confused, and disoriented. Given the neglect she must have gone through in order to get in the shape she's currently in, is there any chance she's been struck?


----------



## mommyof3 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do not know if she has been struck. I do know that she was definitely neglected.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm not quiet sure since I haven't met your girlie. She might be still freaked out about being in a new home. Why did she growl at your Husband?
What did he do for her to growl at him? 
With the other dogs, well maybe she is trying to keep pushy dogs away from her face. My ZsaZsa (Australian cattle dog) was very tough on Bogart when he was a puppy. The first month after coming home at 8 weeks she would go after him if he tried to play with her . She sounded like she was going to shred him to pieces but she never hurt him. He never yellped or screamed, he just laid down and submitted. He still is respectful of her. She is 14 years old now and he is 4 years old now. They are best buddies. I would get into a training school so she learns to respect you as a leader. Get into a positve reenforcement obedience school.
Good luck and don't give up on her too fast.
All the best,


----------



## mommyof3 (Jul 15, 2009)

He was petting her, and imitating the way she talks. wrah wrah wrah... she growled at him, and he thought she was talking, and then she gnarled at him. He was just petting her though. He was not trying to play or rough house or anything like that. 

I don't want to give up on her, but I must say my husband is very worried about her being around our children (ages 1 and 5). I have found a few numbers for obedience school. I will call in the morning. Thank you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, but what do you mean by gnarled?


----------



## mommyof3 (Jul 15, 2009)

A heavy growl, and showed all of her teeth. Top and bottom..


----------



## mommyof3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok. Well, since this post, Ella is still acting funny around other dogs. Ella has even been snappy at her niece, which she has always got along with and enjoyed her company before. So, I'm thinking that maybe she just isn't feeling good. She is just finishing antibiotics and predisolone. 

Also, my neighbor gave me the idea of having my husband feed Ella dinner every night, and maybe even feed her some out of his hand. My husband did this last night, and her mood towards him has already seemed to shift a little. 

Thank you for all of your post, it is appreciated. As I said earlier, this is my first dog. Therefore, I guess I just want to make sure that I do everything I can to take care of her properly and make her comfortable around my family, friends, and other dogs/people.

Thanks again =)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If she has been on prednisone, she can be unusually cranky. It can have that effect on dogs, just like it can on humans. Hopefully once she is feeling better she will settle back down.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Thank you for adopting her!
> 
> I think she has had a huge change in her life and then met a large number of new dogs. She probably was never socialized with dogs before. I would recommend you find a very good trainer who uses positive methods and work with them to help Ella learn other dogs are ok. Please be patient, but also keep your eye on her interaction with small children and dogs until you know her better and you have a chance to work with a trainer.


I agree to look into getting a good trainer who use positive methods. This will also help you and your husband be in sinc on how you deal with her.

Are you planning on getting her spayed soon?


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Bless you for giving her a loving home. Hand feeding from hubby is a great idea. As for the kids.. .. the ages are so young I would highly suggest not ever leaving them alone with her.. especially the one year old. As you mentioned an ear infection.. some times they hurt.. and a baby ( one year old ) isn't the gentlest human in the world. She probably isn't used to the irratic movements and high pitched voices of the kids, either. 

When she is feeling better training classes will help the bonding process, also. 

I second the idea of having her spayed. 

Wishing you all the best.. and thanks again for showing her what a dog's life is supposed to be.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Where did you get her? Was she evaluated by a rescue or temperament tested? I am hoping this is just temporary and things will settle down when she is feeling better. She lived in a kennel, do you have a crate she could retreat to for some security? It seems counterintuitive, but maybe she needs her own space.

Good luck and thank you or rescueing her!


----------



## mommyof3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Where did you get her? Was she evaluated by a rescue or temperament tested? I am hoping this is just temporary and things will settle down when she is feeling better. She lived in a kennel, do you have a crate she could retreat to for some security? It seems counterintuitive, but maybe she needs her own space.
> 
> Good luck and thank you or rescueing her!



I bought a crate. The same crate the breeder said to buy, but Ella is terrified of if. She pee's everytime I try to get her to go in, and then she shakes and/or heavily pants the entire time she is in there. So, I now have an area that I have set a side for her instead. I hope this is all temporary as well. Hopefully this is just the effects of the predisolone, and the fact that she is still adjusting to her new home... Thank you for your advice


----------

